# MF135 hydraulic lift response



## davidheal

With an implement attached to the 3 point linkage the lift and auxiliary hydraulic feed respond normally for the first few minutes but then start to slow down and after working for about half an hour struggle to lift at all, although they manage eventually. My local repairers have confirmed that the pump is working normally and the filter is clear so I assume that pressure is escaping somewhere in the system as the operating time or temperature increases. Any suggestions about possible causes or where to look would be much appreciated.


----------



## shona13

G,Day davidheal.
I would fit a temporary hydraulic pressure gauge to monitor the hydraulic pressure ,you can fit the gauge under the seat on the left or right hand side ,the left is easier remove the horizontal allen headed grub screw the thread is 3/8 bsp/npt taper thread use thread tape to seal the threads. the gauge should be good for 3000 psi. If you fit the gauge and monitor the pressure and come back and tell me what it is doing I will be able to tell you more .
Hope this helps 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## davidheal

Hutch, thanks for your advice. Things have moved on since my original post - (the pressure test had already been done and a reading of around 2500 psi obtained) - and the following may help others with a similar problem. We removed the top link connection and replaced it with a chain from the implement to the tractor frame. The lift then worked as it should, with the arms going up and down normally. As soon as the top link was reconnected it slowed right down. We then found that there was some end play in the top link connection which suggested that the control spring needed adjustment - a simple enough job according to the workshop manual, but in the event corrosion prevented easy removal of the retaining nut and the lift cover had to be removed, some parts replaced and the pump/linkage reset using special MF equipment. This work was carried out by the local repairer and it appears to have cured the problem. The key to the diagnosis was testing the lift after removing the load from the top link - the mechanic had come across this once before with another make but never with a Massey Ferguson. It's a simple 5 minute test that could save a lot of time and trouble investigating the pump and other parts of the system. Dealing with the adjustments sounds quite complicated and I'm glad that I handed it over to someone else to sort out!
Regards
David


----------



## shona13

G,Day David 
I am glad to hear you trusted the job to a mechanic with experience on tractors .
I have suggested on more than one occasion on the site that sometimes money can be saved by using a tradesman with tractor knowledge .
I would like to think your comments will help other members .
Thank You and have a good day 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## ajay

Hi i hv mf 240 n wen i lift up the plough n wants to stop in the middle...it cant..it just goes all way up...n stays up n starts shaking....i doesnt stops there quietly....n wen i low down it comes right down...plz help.


----------



## shona13

G'day ajay.
This could be a couple of things.
First change the tractor transmission oil remove BOTH drain plugs one below the filler plug and the other further back about where your left heel would be remove the filter and wash out in petrol/ gas ,give it a blow out and make sure it is clean.
The filter is located underneath the transmission housing roughly about the centre below where your left heel would be,the filter cover has three set screws holding it on ,you may damage the gasket when you are taking the cover of so be carefull, there is a small clip in there that stops the retaining nut from coming of,take the clip of and undo the nut ,remove the nut,spring ,filter and the large O ring don't forget to put it back when reassembling.

If you remove the oil filler plug ,next to the gear sticks and pour about a gallon of diesel in there this will help wash out any debris that is lying on the bottom of the gearbox,it wont wash all out but it will help ,and make sure the gearbox is drained before reassembling , fill with the CORRECT oil and test.

Shuddering can also be caused by a stuck suction or discharge valve or possibly a piece of debris/piece of o ring etc anything that can jamb the valves open , in the hydraulic pump.

Or less common a broken piston ring both require the pump be removed , repaired refitted and tested.

If the pump is removed I would suggest that the internal AND external hydraulic adjustments be carried out ,just in case .

Another one to check is the Draft control top link ,there is a spring inside there and if this is out of adjustment in some cases can cause your symptoms .

I hope this is of some help.
Regards.
Hutch.


----------



## ajay

Many thnks hutch...i luk into it n c hw it goes..by ds way i hav draind n fill new hydraulic oil.also clean da filter u mentiond.n also did adjustments on da levers inside.n i also replaced new spring dat u mention..i found out dat da levers were worn out so i went n build it up by doin bit of weldin over it n graindin into shape.it was much beta dan before.it cn stop which eva position i want...bt it kips on bouncing up n down...shaking whole tractor...i hope u cn imagin dat..i would rlly apriciate a help on dat.
Aj.


----------

